# NAD - Mid '70's Univox '65', '60s Kustom Kraft Fireball 600, early Rola G12!!!



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Made a few great scores this past week! First I bought a nice mid '70s Univox solid-state '65' amp. The price was too good to pass up and these amps are pretty good little buggers for a 20W SS amp. The next one is a project. It's an old tube amp made by Kustom Kraft (Kay) from the early '60s and although it has nice patina and the cab is in reasonable shape, it doesn't power up. So, I'll have to figure this one out, make it safe and replace whatever needs replacing. The third item is something that I found at a garage sale. I saw this old late '20s to early '30s wooden radio cabinet which had all the guts ripped out but had a big round hole cut in it for a 12 inch speaker. Heading around the open back, I noted that it was an early UK Rola G-12 speaker in perfect condition!!!! I figured what the heck and asked how much... to which I was told $10! So, I am going to hot-rod the cabinet, add another vintage Rola 8 inch (I think) and then probably use it as a bass guitar speaker cab. It probably won't travel that well, so I'll probably just keep it at home.

Any of you 'squiggly-amp head' folks have any other ideas or comments?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm, no comments? My TelePartscaster plugged into that Univox with the Clipping, Reverb and Bass all the way up, the treble and guitar tone knobs turned all the way down and using only the bridge pickup does a great job on Link Wray's 'Rumble' and some early Alice Cooper stuff.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Interesting scores Alex - congrats (finding these little hidden "gems" is fun and interesting, isn't it?). I'd be particularly stoked about the Kustom Kraft/Kay amp, as there's a good chance it was made by Valco/Supro/National and if so, could indeed be a killer of a "sleeper" amp. Non-working vintage tube amps are usually (but not always!) the best buys as many of them only need something minor (ie. tubes, caps, fuse, etc) to get them up/running again. BTW - what's the tube compliment on that one?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks gtone! Yeah, I'm looking forward to playing with that little amp. I think somebody has already done some mods to it, but will have to wait until I get a chance to take a good look at the guts before I begin messing with it. I've got some electronic experience, but I'm very far from being knowledgeable about fixing or modding tube amps. I'll post what it's got inside once I get a around to having a good look myself. I haven't even looked inside it yet!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Alex, nice scores. Here's a few I picked up. The Astro Vocal I picked up a couple of weeks ago. The Fender XFL 1000 power speaker, the Arc and the Garnet I picked up today along with the Betty Boop on a Harley floor mats and some electronics. The guy selling them didn't know if they worked. All the Arc needed was a fuse.....it works. Plugged the Garnet in.....it works. Not too sure about the Fender as I don't have a cab yet but the power light comes on. And since the floor mats cost me $0.50 and the amps were $2 each the wife doesn't say too much. Tho she did question why I need another old IBM laptop. It works too. Now to see what a semi-hollow sounds like thru the Arc.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Hey Alex, nice scores. Here's a few I picked up. The Astro Vocal I picked up a couple of weeks ago. The Fender XFL 1000 power speaker, the Arc and the Garnet I picked up today along with the Betty Boop on a Harley floor mats and some electronics. The guy selling them didn't know if they worked. All the Arc needed was a fuse.....it works. Plugged the Garnet in.....it works. Not too sure about the Fender as I don't have a cab yet but the power light comes on. And since the floor mats cost me $0.50 and the amps were $2 each the wife doesn't say too much. Tho she did question why I need another old IBM laptop. It works too. Now to see what a semi-hollow sounds like thru the Arc.


You-Da-Man Electraglide! Where the heck do you find ALL these great items for so cheap?!?!?! I WISH I lived in that kind of neighbourhood! Around here, all folks seem to have that's nice is antique furniture... everything else is junk! I walk around these garage, yard and estate sales wondering if NOBODY here ever played music! The rare occasion when I do find something... is a celebration!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I've quit looking for things Alex. And lately around here it's been pink baby clothes and things like that. The Astro was with a bunch of VCR's in the corner of a garage. The Garnet, Arc and Fender were at a place we were driving by. The guy was cleaning his basement and had a lot of old computer things etc. too. Same guy I bought my Bloc 80 from. Ended up buying an old IBM Thinkpad and a Toshiba 4020 CDT from him also. And the Arc stops me from turning the pre 1950 Eatons turntable into an amp. Bought that the week before. Lady said it didn't work and I could have it for a $1.....got it home, plugged a wire back into the stylus, turned it on and listened to Darby Mills and the Headpins. I was going to turn the single tube amp into a small guitar amp. 
And I guess it depends on your definition of "junk" too. Some might consider the Univox U-10GTX and the Laney HCM15 amps I picked up as junk too. To me they're a different sound. So just go looking Alex.....you never know what's out there.....


----------

